# anyone else's cat



## MotherOfChickens (24 January 2015)

steal things to put in their bed? I have a yard cat that has a bed under the radiator in the utility room. He's been pretty much welded to it since the snow came  The other day I found my iPhone (no, really!) which I must have left on the counter in there, and my gloves. This morning I found my sheepskin insoles in his bed and I had left them on the other radiator to dry. He also once dragged off my wool jumper from the clothes horse and put that in his bed. It makes me laugh (although the iPhone was a bit of a worry lol) and just wondered if other cats did this? My last one never did! He also often puts his toys in there as well.


----------



## alainax (24 January 2015)

My cats dog and kids do this! It's a never ending cycle of trying to guess who has moved stuff around the house  The pup does it a lot, piles her toys up in her bed, the cats put all their toys in my bed ( I guess they presume its theirs, and let me sleep in it from time to time  )

The Iphone is funny though! How did he carry it?


----------



## Burnttoast (24 January 2015)

One of mum's 'carport cats' (they moved from over the road as their previous owner was deemed not up to the job  ) brings her enormous dead leaves from a shrub in a nearby garden. She leaves them outside the door until they're noticed and she is congratulated, and then she tucks them under the recycling box - pressing them for her collection no doubt. She wouldn't put them in her bed tho, she's far too fastidious for that!


----------

